# ipod ou touch inclus ?



## rodrigue7973be (26 Juillet 2020)

bonsoir
j'aimerais bien  cherche un ipod ou touch inclus une connective bluetooth ? 
merci
Cordialement,
Rodrigue


----------



## rodrigue7973be (27 Juillet 2020)

svp aide un truc ?


----------



## LS Zaitsev (18 Août 2020)

L'iPod Touch dispose bien du Bluetooth, donc aucun souci pour connexion d'un casque ou enceinte Bluetooth.


----------

